# 55 Preparedness Items



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This list of 55 preparedness supplies is intended to get you thinking about your own potential needs for preparedness. I've purposely listed a variety of supply categories - many not related to one another - with the intent of getting you to think beyond just food and water.

55 Preparedness Items

Hawg posted this elswhere


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent post Aqua,

Ken over at Modern Survival Blog posts some pretty good info.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I printed it off Aqua. It is a very good list to start from!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good list. I did better than I expected. I still need 5 items: 

paracord, but I have lots of other rope
solar charger, the one I have will just do rechargeable batteries up to "D" cells
2-way radios, 
space pen, 
fishing line (I don't fish).

I would have to add two items that I think are useful: hand-cranked AM/FM/Weather radio, and a headlamp.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Found nine items that we either lack entirely, or need more of. Added to my shopping list already! Thanks for the link, AquaHull.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

:distracted:I should read it myself
I'm missing the solar charger and water filter.
I'll strain the water thru cheescloth and boil it.
As far as the solar charger,when the power goes out,what good will the electronic devices be?
Well I can charge the2 way radio's in my truck via an inverter,but the charger may just be useful


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am missing item 40. Does that make me well prepaired or nuts?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All 55 plus some! Paracord and bootlaces though? I'd just use paracord AS bootlaces.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

We are short 7 of the items but good on the rest. Taking care of those 7 items this weekend!

Thanks AquaHull!

SDF880


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have all that stuff. But it's a good reminder that I need to wind up my old Elgin pocket watches. Haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks AquaHull for the list and congratulations Sasquatch, glad to see somebody out there is on top of it all. The space pen is ok I guess, but I prefer old fashioned #2 pencils. They write in any position, any temperature, can be erased, can be use as a weapon if push comes to shove (on vampires and such), can be used to start fires if the "lead" is put into an outlet and shorted out with another piece of "lead", and can be used for tinder if shaved with a knife.

For the magnifying glass, I went with a credit card sized Fresnel lens. I love how thin it is and how fast it will make something light up. I've never tried it, but I wonder if it could heat up medical utensils to sterilize them?

I'm not thrilled about using cotton balls in first aid, while they do have uses, I won't use in a broke skin situation due to fibers contamination the wound.

The washboard is something I really need to add.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> All 55 plus some! Paracord and bootlaces though? I'd just use paracord AS bootlaces.


I already do! Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=clo...grack.com%2Fhand-washing-clothes.html;296;237

For goodness sake, get one of these instead of a wash board. It really does work well and doesn't ruin your knuckles and back. I use this when ever I am at our cabin. Use a 5 gallon bucket and plunge away, using a slightly twisting motion. The design causes the water to be forced out at higher pressure and through the fabric. The only draw back (and the same as for a wash board) is not having a wringer. Wringing by hand is hard and inefficient. I need to just break down and get a wringer. But the plunger washer works great.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OK, this is what I am going to use to press water out of clothes - a bucket press. Cheap and simple. The wringers I've seen just don't look that great. Even the "Best" wringer has a lot of customer comments about rust. Besides, after all the plunging to wash the clothes, it would be nice to sit down!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This may work for clothes washing and wringing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have all but 3 but they are on my list. That is a great starter list.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing i have lots of surfing now due to your sharing that site!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have all but 3 but they are on my list. That is a great starter list.


I tried a mop bucket with a towel, but it just didn't get enough water out. I could still wring more out by hand. Maybe some mop buckets are better than others, but I wouldn't spend the money unless I actually could try one with a bath towel or pair of jeans. The bucket press is also good because it is compact. You could store your laundry soap, roll of clothes line, clothes pins, and plunger in it, along with the washer bucket. Just pull out the bucket and you are ready to go.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Mobile Washer (Hand Operated Washing Machine)

This is where I got mine. They are one sale right now for $11.99. It's a good buy.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I need more vaseline


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I already do! Glad I'm not the only one.


On my hunting and combat boots I glue a spent .22 brass with gorilla glue to tidy up the paracord end - do the same on paracord I use most places. Really makes it look good. Here is a pic of my EDC mini pocket tool of choice with homemade lanyard.









The cobra weave portion slides back and forth to help secure it to a pinky finger or others as needed.


----------

